# Painting trim - so many brush marks!



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought that some Benjamin Moore Impervo would be the answer to my brush mark problems. I bought a nice, natural bristle brush to go with it. It does look way better than the latex high gloss did, but it still has fairly significant brush marks. I was thinking of cutting it down with some Penetrol and reapplying this evening. Any thoughts?

I know user error probably abounds with my technique, so be gentle please...


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Can you provide a picture of your work, and then we can very gently critique you??:wink:

You are using Oil-based impervo?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Could be any number of things........technique, not applying enough paint, paint choice, paint brush.......is the woodwork laying flat or is it already hung on the wall? I ask because paint levels out so much better when it is laying flat on sawhorses, etc.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, oil based Impervo. It's what the Benjamin Moore dealer recommended.

I'm painting interior window sills, so it's laying flat.

I am sanding it down with 100 grit in order to prep for another attempt, but I will happily provide a pic of my next effort.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is what I am using. After reading the web page, it says it was only for metal substrates only?!?! Why did the dealer recommend it, then??

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/..._pt=use_paint&s_cu=clean_solvent&advs=0&tab=2


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Brushmarks, whether you're using alkyd or latex, is the result of too thin a paint application and too much brushing. Usually those mistakes come from anxiety about paint running/dripping.

There is a saying to apply, spread, and smooth. You apply the paint to the surface, spread it to cover, then smooth it. Doing too much of the latter two does not allow the paint to level but rather thins it and overworks it until it cannot level. You need to find the happy medium between running and brushmarks.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i've redone 4 rooms in my house and painted all the trim with impervo and it looks great. but follow Ironlight's suggestions. I dont have any brush marks at all.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brons, don't worry. All oil based enamels are required to state to be used on metal only. It's a government joke. You're fine. As to brushes, I strictly use synthetic brushes with oil/Impervo. It seems that natural britles anymore are not the quality they once were, they're too thick and I got tired of chasing brush tips off of the trim. I really like the finish with synthetic, and I know some here will agree. 

Also, Impervo is not the paint it used to be. It's still probably the best leveling paint on the market, but not as it was in years past. Was a time when you could get a near spray looking finish with a brush or mohair roller. Again, write your congressman and thank him for that. So, don't set your expectations too high. 

First, when you dip the brush, dip it about half-way, tap it lightly back and forth against the inside of the can. Only wipe the brush against the rim every couple of dips, before redipping, to reduce the overfill. And do that while you're laying off, for which you need a drier brush.

When you brush a trim enamel, versus brushing on walls, you're laying it on rather than brushing it in with a lot of back and forth. So you don't press too hard and no aggressive back and forth. A lighter touch with flowing motion. Try to keep your uptake and the amount of area covered with each dip uniform so you get a nice even film. When I apply the paint, I use the narrow side holding it on a slight angle, which is firmer. (Brush has two broad sides and two narrow sides) Don't lay off every brushful, apply a couple of brushfuls and lay all off at once. I lay off with the flat broad side.

Wipe the excess out of your brush before you lay off, but don't over do it, just the real heavy overfill. Lay off lightly with just the tips of the brush, brush slightly angled. Keep you lines straight. With long dry oils, you can lay off till you're satisfied. If it looks like the brush marks are thick and there is too much paint, wipe your brush and lay it off again. Part of what you are doing when laying off is further creating a uniform layer, which means you might be removing some as well, that's why you need a drier brush. Do it all slowly and steady. 

If you watch a pro brush, when they start laying off from a corner, they vibrate the brush a bit and then pull away. This pushes paint up to the tip and lays it in the corner, otherwise you'll drag the already applied paint away from the corner.
When you lay off window sills, start in one corner and go all the way across stopping just before you reach the other sideframe, do the whole sill, then go into opposite corner and pull it out the inches to meet what you just layed off. You don't want a meeting point in the middle of the sill. You always want your layoff meeting points where they'll be least noticeable. I did a job recently with Impervo where I had long horizontal panels, eye level, that I had to lay off. I put the brush where I wanted it and walked the length of the panel, the way I described, to avoid putting meeting points in the middle of the panel, which would have been noticeable. 

This all takes a lot of patience, thought, and practice. Don't get flustered or impatient, that will only make things worse.Take a deep breath. And remember, a lighter touch. Good Luck.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What size brush are you using. I usually used 2.5 to 3 inch angled sash brushes and I like natural bristles for oil. I don't have problems with Impervo leaving brush marks and with Penetrol you most certainly should not unless, as mentioned, you are overworking it. I got a nice finish with latex products with Floetrol added too.


----------

